# Annual 2012 Monster Auction Nov. 17th INFO



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society auction coming soon November 17th*

REMINDER VAHS mega fall auction is November 17th.
If your looking good used or new stuff to set up your fresh or salt water tank Mark this day on your calender for some great deals and a lot of fun meeting people in the hobby. :bigsmile:
Location: Saint Puis X Church Gym
Doors open at 8am for preview and set up.
Auction start time : 10am.

There is more info following on this thread if you would like to sell look below for info: 
V V V V V

Come on out it will be a great day!!


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Looking forward to it!

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

same here ...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Gonna try to make this year.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

See y'all there!


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Is everyone welcome to come?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

The more the merrier.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

ANNUAL 2012 MONSTER AUCTION

Proceeds to Project Piaba Check out project Piaba on our menu at Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society | Promoting the Aquarium Hobby

Saturday, November 17, 2012 10am

Location at Saint Pius X church. 1150 Mount Seymour Road
North Vancouver BC V7G 1R6

2012 AUCTION downloads and Registration info:
To register as a seller please email [email protected]

You can download the sellers registration form and bring it with you or fill it out at the auction but please register with dave before the auction.

Click here to download the auction rules. http://www.vahs.ca/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/VAHS-auction-rules-20122.docx

Click here to download the sellers form. http://www.vahs.ca/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/vahs-sellers-doc-20121.docx

Click here to download the buyers form. http://www.vahs.ca/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/vahs-buyers-reg.-formdocx.docx

Click here to download the 2012 auction poster http://www.vahs.ca/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/2012-auction-poster1.doc


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I hope it could be held at the Aquarium like last time


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

blurry said:


> I hope it could be held at the Aquarium like last time


The monster auction is always held in North Vancouver and on a saturday instead of the regular meetings on wednesdays


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I merged the 2 auction threads together so that all of the info is in one place.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

This auction has way more stuff than our spring auction, that's why the Church Gym is used. What ever you need will probably be there.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Where:
Saint Pius X Church
1150 Mount Seymour Road
North Vancouver BC V7G 1R6

When:
Saturday November,17,2012.

Time:
Registration and sign in starts at 8:00 am.
Auction starts at 10:00 am.

Auction Reminders:
Our Annual November Auction is less than 3 weeks away.
Everyone should arrive with a filled in form.
Forms will be available at the auction.
Forms are on the website for downloading and in this thread on post #8
Sellers need to bring a filled in sellers form.
Buyers need to bring a filled in buyers form.
This will help avoid congestion and keep things moving.
If you wish to sell and have not registered yet please send an email to [email protected]


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Is there any way to find out what will be available for auction before showing up on the day? If this is a dumb question forgive me, this is my first time going lol. I ask because I like to research the things going into my setup before buying them.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I can tell you from past auctions. 

Freshwater:
Lots of shrimp, plants (did i say plants), discus, angels, cichlids (african, central, south), plecos, catfish, community, etc...

Saltwater:
clown fish, lots of frags., and some oddball fish.

Lots of equipment from fresh to salt.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm looking for some killies, will any one have them at the auction?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

poiuy704 said:


> I'm looking for some killies, will any one have them at the auction?


I've seen killifish at the auctions before. Guppies too.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Normally, the killie club will bring lots to the auction


----------



## misl (May 1, 2010)

VANCOUVER AQUATIC HOBBYIST SOCIETY'S

2012 ANNUAL MONSTER AUCTION

Proceeds to Project Piaba

Sponsored in part by Hagen. See the new Fluval Sea Innovative Products for the Marine Hobbyist. 
Click on the following links for coupons on Fluval Sea Supplements and Fluval Marine Salt.

Donators and Supporters

King Ed Pets Frazer Aquarium Noah's Pet Ark

Aqua flora Nurseries Miyabi Aqua Design

Seachem products Canadian Aquatics

Where Saint Pius X Church
1150 Mount Seymour Road
North Vancouver BC V7G 1R6 
When Saturday November,17,2012. 
Bring Registration and sign in starts at 8:00 am.
Auction starts at 10:00 am.

Auction Reminders
•Our Annual November Auction is less than 3 weeks away.
•Everyone should arrive with a filled in form.
•Forms will be available at the auction.
•Forms are on the website for downloading.
•Sellers need to bring a filled in sellers form.
• Buyers need to bring a filled in buyers form.
•This will help avoid congestion and keep things moving.
•If you wish to sell and have not registered yet please send an email to [email protected] .
Volunteers
•This auction is run by volunteers, the more we have the smoother the day goes.
•We need volunteers to sign up for several duties.
•Set up in the morning, starting at 7:30.
•Check people in in the morning.
•Kitchen help, perhaps you have a spouse that is attending that doesn't mind missing a bit of the auction.
•Runners to take the items to the winning bidders.
•Assisting with the video of all the items as they are auctioned.
•Helping out at the membership desk.

Please email if you can help out. [email protected]

VAHS ANNUAL AUCTION sponsors and donators

•This year Hagen has donated $1000 of Fluval Sea Innovative Product including a Fluval G3 filter and a Fluval Spec aquarium.
•Graham at Noah's Pet Ark West Broadway has donated a 10 gallon aquarium kit for the childrens raffle prize.
•Edward at Fraser Aquarium is donating a box of fish.
•Ron at King Ed Pets donated a box of aquarium supplies.
•There will also be Piaba carvings once again.

Registration

Please email [email protected]

follow on Twitter | friend on Facebook | forward to a friend


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi All,

To those with reef tanks, I will be bringing in some zoanthids with polka dots and two pagoda coral frags.

AquaAddict


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

AquaAddict said:


> Hi All,
> 
> To those with reef tanks, I will be bringing in some zoanthids with polka dots and two pagoda coral frags.
> 
> AquaAddict


Wooohhoooo


----------



## arowana_keeper (Oct 28, 2011)

Buyer form requires a club membership number, do I need to be a member to buy from the auction?

Also, is this actually an auction where one person would stand up and sell a couple hundred individual items? (Wouldn't that take forever?) Or is there going to be tables set up and we could just walk around and buy at our leisure?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

buyer will be assigned a bidding number. You don't have to be VAHS member to buy. Though being a member allows you to enter the VAHS only draw prices.

Yes, there is 1 auctioneer. There will be a projector showing the item bidding on a screen. There will be tables setup show people can see what they are bidding.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Is it possible to start a thread for people to list (if they want to, I guess) what they will be bringing? That would be super helpful


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

You may be better off posting a thread with what items it is you are looking for. :bigsmile:


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Is Anyone bringing Uaru's??


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

I will be bring gobs of plants ~ 20 species + 

and MAYBE some baby Apistogramma Barlowi, but I doubt they will be big enough


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Emily said:


> Is it possible to start a thread for people to list (if they want to, I guess) what they will be bringing? That would be super helpful


I think that would be great!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

ttt...........................


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

ANCOUVER AQUATIC HOBBYIST SOCIETY'S

2012 ANNUAL MONSTER AUCTION

Proceeds to Project Piaba

Sponsored in part by Hagen. See the new Fluval Sea Innovative Products for the Marine Hobbyist.

Check out Hagen's news release on the following link.

http://gallery.mailchimp.com/fd9649ee02d783c6ec72ce8ca/files/Hagen_News_Release_Fluval_Sea_En.pdf

Click on the following links for coupons on Fluval Sea Supplements and Fluval Marine Salt.

http://gallery.mailchimp.com/fd9649.../530_Fluval_Sea_Supplements_Coupon_ENG_LR.pdf

http://gallery.mailchimp.com/fd9649.../533_Fluval_Sea_Marine_Salt_Coupon_ENG_LR.pdf

Donators and Supporters

King Ed Pets Frazer Aquarium Noah's Pet Ark

Aqua flora Nurseries Miyabi Aqua Design

Seachem products Canadian Aquatics


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Tomorrow is the BIG day


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I wanted to mention a couple of things about the auction for people who will be going to it for the first time.

There's a lot of stuff being sold. I bring a small notebook & pen to write down the item #'s of the things that I'm interested in buying.

As soon as you win a bid on something, one of the runners will bring it to you. I bring a small cooler to keep the fish that I've bought in. Those re-usable shopping bags are good to bring if you plan on buying equipment/plants.

I find that the room where the auction is held tends to be on the chilly side. I bring some of those little 'hot shot' hand warmers. I put them in the bottom of my cooler underneath some newspapers to help keep my newly purchased fish from getting too cold. Or you could also bring an empty water bottle, fill it with warm water from the bathroom, and put it in your cooler.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Pamela for the heads up. That is very helpful.
This will be our first time. I will surely prepare something warm for the fish and ourself.
Thank you.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Just remember to swap out the warm water before you leave, I find coolers don't keep warm long by just water packs 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I usually bring a foam fish shipping box and a large bottle for hot water. The foam boxes seem to insulate better than the plastic coolers for some reason. The hotshots are also a great idea. 

Oh and for a short trip I found the seat heaters in the car will also work! Just be careful as they can get pretty hot.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

was contemplating going but im not sure now, think i broke my toe :/


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> was contemplating going but im not sure now, think i broke my toe :/


What a timing to break your toe neven  hope u feel better tho


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

What do you guys mean by swapping hot water and bringing an extra bottle of water? Is that for the fish you want to sell as well, or just for fish you will be buying?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> What do you guys mean by swapping hot water and bringing an extra bottle of water? Is that for the fish you want to sell as well, or just for fish you will be buying?


It's just to keep your purchases warm on your drive home. It's chilly out and most fish won't last long in these temps.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Gotta work now darn it









Have a great time everyone!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Gotta work now darn it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call in sick  lol


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Gotta work now darn it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want me to park my van blocking the alley so you wont have to work tomorrow? =)


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Claudia said:


> What a timing to break your toe neven  hope u feel better tho


Well dont think its broken now, probably bruised the bone (or hair line) and its swelled like hell. still undecided on going or not


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

It was great. Lots of different items. I spent too much


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

It was fun like always


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

how much salty things are there normally?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Wasn't too much. Only saw a Remora hob skimmer and a frag making kit, but heard there were a few frags and some inexpensive clownfish earlier.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

well i dont feel so bad about missing it then


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

yes, clownfish went for $5-$7 each. Too bad I don't have space for a saltwater tank. You can even buy a tank there if you needed a tank.

The auction finished earlier than previous years. But it depends on what you want. I got some really nice Willow Moss. Aquarium Plant discussion about Willow Moss (Fontinalis Antipyretica) - YouTube

I did not know about this moss before. I will see if I can make it thrive. I have it in three tanks (Temp: 73 F- 80 F) and (pH 4-8).

Thanks to the auction.



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Wasn't too much. Only saw a Remora hob skimmer and a frag making kit, but heard there were a few frags and some inexpensive clownfish earlier.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

This is our first time at the auction and I want to say thank you to the organizer, volunteers, and the sponsors. This event has far exceeded my expectation and we had a really good time. Everyone was very helpful and friendly and things were run very smoothly and was very professionally done. I am sure there were lots of work invested behind the scene to make this such a success. Thank you very much for making such an effort to make this such a wonderful experience for all of us.
P.S. My duaghter cannot stop talking about the ADA Mini_L tank she won since she came home.  ...and thanks for the books Dave.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I wished that I would have went earlier,but I am disappointed in the fact that I bought three filters one that I paid 18 dollers for and both don't work  the third I gave to someone who wanted it


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm really gtlad that I Been there this time since that's my first time there !
There wa so much fun since I had a chance to see everytone there
However, I'm really disappoited that my god brother bought 5 Lights in total $110 and 4 of them r Not Working at all even though It marked work perefctly.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

That's So Fun Meeting U there Sister Claudia !


Claudia said:


> It was fun like always


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

That is not good. It is not easy to try out the light fixture when it does not come with light bulbs. You should have bid for my Hagen Glo T5 fixture 24". It is a great fixture. I bought it for over $100 and sold for $34. I could not believe it only sold for that much. But you need two bulbs to work. I did not know that it needs to work with two bulbs when I bought it. I want to save energy so I had to sell it so I can get a single bulb fixture.

By the end there was a item up for auction for a filter. The seller described the item "kind of working?" and people still bought it.



MrJackyTang said:


> I'm really gtlad that I Been there this time since that's my first time there !
> There wa so much fun since I had a chance to see everytone there
> However, I'm really disappoited that my god brother bought 5 Lights in total $110 and 4 of them r Not Working at all even though It marked work perefctly.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I am not complaining. I got a few good deals in return too. I got two heaters that sold for $45-$50 before tax in the pet stores for $9-$10 each.



waynet said:


> That is not good. It is not easy to try out the light fixture when it does not come with light bulbs. You should have bid for my Hagen Glo T5 fixture 24". It is a great fixture. I bought it for over $100 and sold for $34. I could not believe it only sold for that much. But you need two bulbs to work. I did not know that it needs to work with two bulbs when I bought it. I want to save energy so I had to sell it so I can get a single bulb fixture.
> 
> By the end there was a item up for auction for a filter. The seller described the item "kind of working?" and people still bought it.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Thanks so much to everyone who organized and helped run the auction yesterday. I had a blast and really look forward to attending more in the future. There was some great deals and beautiful fish for sale, too bad I am not an angel person because holy cow there were TONS of them and large ones selling for peanuts. Early in the morning before the auction I had to drop a friend off at a school function and after the auction I had to run out the door to make it on time for work so I felt really guilty about not helping out but I will definitely do some more volunteering at the next one. 

Thanks again!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> This is our first time at the auction and I want to say thank you to the organizer, volunteers, and the sponsors. This event has far exceeded my expectation and we had a really good time. Everyone was very helpful and friendly and things were run very smoothly and was very professionally done. I am sure there were lots of work invested behind the scene to make this such a success. Thank you very much for making such an effort to make this such a wonderful experience for all of us.
> P.S. My duaghter cannot stop talking about the ADA Mini_L tank she won since she came home.  ...and thanks for the books Dave.


She deserves the price. If you are going to let her setup the ada mini_L, please sure you post a joural up


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

MrJackyTang said:


> I'm really gtlad that I Been there this time since that's my first time there !
> There wa so much fun since I had a chance to see everytone there
> However, I'm really disappoited that my god brother bought 5 Lights in total $110 and 4 of them r Not Working at all even though It marked work perefctly.


Jacky, talk to the VAHS people on their forum. Or even go to VAHS.ca and email them there. If you bought 5 lights and 4 not working, they should know about it. Please don't take off the sticker as the seller member number is there so they can track who is the one selling them. Perhaps the members in VAHS.CA will be able to give you a hand there.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Is there a way for us to get in contact with sellers? I bought the pair of duplicareus corys at the auction and want to add a few more. My two are quite small and I am hoping somebody local bred them and may have more they would be willing to sell.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Auctions are normally " as is " so you pay your money and take your chances, having said that people should be a little more honest as to the working condition of things they want to get rid of. If it's not working either trash it or mark it for parts only, people that end up with junk will stop coming to our auctions if this continues.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree. If the filter is cracked, leaking from 4 different spots, don't label it in "good working condition, just missing the suction cups".


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

The Guy said:


> Auctions are normally " as is " so you pay your money and take your chances, having said that people should be a little more honest as to the working condition of things they want to get rid of. If it's not working either trash it or mark it for parts only, people that end up with junk will stop coming to our auctions if this continues.


I agree. I also understand it is very hard for VAHS to monitor and check every items so we have to sort of go by an honest system. I hope the buyers of defective items that were misrepresented could find some recourse.
For lights may be they can plug it in when it was shown to make sure it works.
If it has no bulbs buyers need to beware that there is a chance it may not work. Sometimes it could just be an honest mistake--may be it was working when the bulb was there but after the bulb was burnt out and the fixture was left in some basement for ages it just broke...


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

this has been my second time attending vahs or as we like to put it a gathering for like-minded hobbiests. both times i bought fair bits of livestock and equipments and haven't had to deal with diseased livestocks or broken equipments. in return i double checked everything i brought in just so next person can enjoy them as much as i had. so folks pls lets make sure everyone else leave meeting happy with no afterward regrets and may we all look forward to next year's meeting.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

It's always let the buyer beware. That however can be problematic at an auction. There are some things that I would consider buying at an auction others not so much. Whenever I sell something I don't want to look over my shoulder. I had specific fish in mind and I would have considered attending the auction if I knew they would be there. 

I like buying new mainly because if it doesn't work I'll exchange it. 

The majority of people in this thread seem to be happy that they attended. I think everyone should have been happy.

The best way to ruin a friendship is to sell someone your used car. Things break be it lights, filters or what have you.

By the way I have 3 filters here that I have to return. They are 2-6 months old and are guaranteed for life. One is a TopFin the other is Aqueon and a Fluval.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All Ur Hardwork and Everything Brother Charles !
The Auction wouldnt be that successfuk without ur help and other member's hardwork.
That's ok la about the 4 Lights Not Working even though it was Marked Work and I just found out 1 Filter and the Heater r Not Working Either.
I'm Not Expecting to get any money back Since I had so much Fun by seeing and sharing wih so many Amazing members there.
Hopefully, Next Time will be more and reliable Sellers who r bringing there stuffs there for Sales,
Need To Be Fair For The Sellers and Buyers since We R All Paying and Supposed to get what we get.



charles said:


> Jacky, talk to the VAHS people on their forum. Or even go to VAHS.ca and email them there. If you bought 5 lights and 4 not working, they should know about it. Please don't take off the sticker as the seller member number is there so they can track who is the one selling them. Perhaps the members in VAHS.CA will be able to give you a hand there.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

We Bought 5 Lights and 4 Lights Not Working even though it was Marked Work and I just found out 1 Filter and the Heater r Not Working Either.
I'm Not Expecting to get any money back Since I had so much Fun by seeing and sharing wih so many Amazing members there.
Hopefully, Next Time will be more and reliable Sellers who r bringing there stuffs there for Sales,
Need To Be Fair For The Sellers and Buyers since We R All Paying and Supposed to get what we get.



Fish rookie said:


> I agree. I also understand it is very hard for VAHS to monitor and check every items so we have to sort of go by an honest system. I hope the buyers of defective items that were misrepresented could find some recourse.
> For lights may be they can plug it in when it was shown to make sure it works.
> If it has no bulbs buyers need to beware that there is a chance it may not work. Sometimes it could just be an honest mistake--may be it was working when the bulb was there but after the bulb was burnt out and the fixture was left in some basement for ages it just broke...


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well lights can be
Fixed sometimes. Clean the contacts, check the ballast. 
I would never buy a used Heater. I've
Most
Likely
Gone through a whole room stacked up with heaters at the shop. They start overheating or stay cool gone! I can't take chances on frying or freezing discus etc. 
sounds like it was fun as usual though. 
Always lots of laughs etc. 
I normally donate stuff each year but no one asked this year! I had a lot of new stuff I could've offered for piaba or to help the club.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> Is there a way for us to get in contact with sellers? I bought the pair of duplicareus corys at the auction and want to add a few more. My two are quite small and I am hoping somebody local bred them and may have more they would be willing to sell.


If you still have the seller number from the bag, just contact VAHS and they can match it with the seller.

Jacky, if 4 of your 5 lights aren't working, definitely contact VAHS and ask if they can contact the seller. Not cool, even though auctions are "buyer beware". I always test out what I'm going to sell before it goes in.

We got some lovely black angels, a couple of clown loaches, 2 gorgeous fancy goldfish and one of the BGK fish from the university of victoria's breeding program.

Thanks to all involved!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Well lights can be
> Fixed sometimes. Clean the contacts, check the ballast.
> I would never buy a used Heater. I've
> Most
> ...


U can still donate April, i am sure they will appreciate it. I will get them to contact u


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

The auction is over. Maybe for the spring one.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Sister April. U can always donated I think. I think next time they will contact u soon. And Sister Claudia. Lets me know whenever u wanna sell ur paid of The LongFin Plecos. Ok.


Claudia said:


> U can still donate April, i am sure they will appreciate it. I will get them to contact u


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

I have been going to this auction for many years, and have always appreciated the professionalism shown by Dave and "team"....all of those who help to make this a very enjoyable day. It's a date that each year is boldly marked on my calendar. It's always a great place to meet newcomers to our local aquaria scene and re-connect with some of the "old-timers". Also thanks to all of the lfs, Vancouver Aquarium, and others who donate year after year. A special "THANK YOU" to Hagens who are always "on scene" and available to show and disscuss their new products and always also donate very generously. I was the lucky recepient of the awesome Fluval G3cannister filter that they donated this year. Thanks Hagen and Jason.......move over Claudia..... " I Love you Dave."


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

guppygeorge said:


> I have been going to this auction for many years, and have always appreciated the professionalism shown by Dave and "team"....all of those who help to make this a very enjoyable day. It's a date that each year is boldly marked on my calendar. It's always a great place to meet newcomers to our local aquaria scene and re-connect with some of the "old-timers". Also thanks to all of the lfs, Vancouver Aquarium, and others who donate year after year. A special "THANK YOU" to Hagens who are always "on scene" and available to show and disscuss their new products and always also donate very generously. I was the lucky recepient of the awesome Fluval G3cannister filter that they donated this year. Thanks Hagen and Jason.......move over Claudia..... " I Love you Dave."


I said it for u  lol


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I said it for u  lol


Thanks..:bigsmile:


----------



## vcat (Apr 24, 2010)

it was my first time at the auction. after getting on this forum and hearing about it for the past few years, it had been something that i was hoping to check out. finally got my chance this year. it was a very interesting experience. for the auction itself, but also to see a group of people getting together for a common interest. it was great seeing the passion that some people have about the hobby. thanks to the organizers and volunteers for making it such a nice event.


----------

